# How to read itunes books on computer?



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2013)

The title pretty much says it all.  I don't have a ipad or iphone or such and have been trying to find out how to read books off of itunes on my computer.  Yes I did ask for help from their site and from their userbase, but pretty much the userbase was completely useless cause the response was "wow apple is great isn't it?" or "apple will add a app for that next update".

Is there a way to read a itunes epub book on your computer?  I'm running the latest version of itunes on windows 7.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2013)

Adobe Digital Editions seems to be a popular one with a lot of features.


----------



## Demache (Mar 15, 2013)

Apple I books were never intended to be read that way (silly, I know). You will have to remove DRM protections. 

Apparently there is an application called iBooks DRM Removal. It's pretty easy to find and it's a free application. Then you can convert it to a format that can be read by normal e readers.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2013)

Circumventing DRM is unfortunately not legal in the United States, however.


----------



## Demache (Mar 15, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Circumventing DRM is unfortunately not legal in the United States, however.



Yeah forgot to note that. Partially why I didn't link it either.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, and it's a shame that it's the case. This is exactly the kind of scenario that DRM screws over. You should be able to access your content no matter what device you're using. Personally, I feel that should apply to games and their consoles, too, but alas, it isn't a customer-centric world.


----------



## Demache (Mar 15, 2013)

I like how we have laws that say we are allowed backups for personal use, but in order to make a backup, you have to break the law as of the DMCA. It's one of those "dude what" moments.

And the OP would be committing a federal crime to read some books on his computer that he legally bought.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2013)

Demache said:


> I like how we have laws that say we are allowed backups for personal use, but in order to make a backup, you have to break the law as of the DMCA. It's one of those "dude what" moments.
> 
> And the OP would be committing a federal crime to read some books on his computer that he legally bought.


Yeah, this is one of those screwy moments where I have legal copies, but can't access the books.


I'm trying adobe digital editions, but it's just showing up as a white screen.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2013)

Are your files in .epub extension, exactly? I have a couple of files in such extension that I can open only with a program named Mobipocket Reader. It should work for yours as well!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2013)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Are your files in .epub extension, exactly? I have a couple of files in such extension that I can open only with a program named Mobipocket Reader. It should work for yours as well!


Still not working.
Fuck it.  I'll just continue to buy physical copies of books.


----------



## Demache (Mar 15, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Still not working.
> Fuck it.  I'll just continue to buy physical copies of books.



I just buy Amazon Kindle books, since they don't lock them down in such an asinine fashion.


----------

